# Hairazor's 2022 Halloween



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish our house had a porch like yours. It’s the perfect spot to set up scenes for Halloween.

Love the three ladies out front and that little troll creature with a wagonload of skulls.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

great setup. love the creepy minion pulling the wagon of skulls. also like the skellies at the table. Victorian style house is perfect for any haunt setup. thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the Ghoulie pulling the wagon of skulls. Great setup.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Roxy, Sceyedoc and Spooky1 thanks for positive comments and Cat Ghoulie thinks he owns the skulls


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've said it before but I'd kill for your front porch! Love the whole set-up. I covet the little ghoul pullling the wagon! Such a great prop. Just an eye catching display that I'm sure your guests loved!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks jdubbya, rather like the porch myself


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Always love the skellies around the table on the porch. Yeah, I'd kill for a porch like that too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

GregG, the skellies like to claim that is their table


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I love the setup! Especially all the skeleton's set up on your porch! 

The jack-o'-lanterns are cute!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Bunch o H P. Can't have Halloween without pumpkins


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

That trio at the table looks like so much fun. The whole scene just looks so great! Well done! And such a great use of space. Would love to see how you had it all lit!
(I love the porch too!!!!!)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks lewlew, Just flicker flame candles in pumpkins, some lanterns and solar lights; I never have time to do more detailed lighting as I have to, by myself, put up and take down the same day.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I too love the ghoulie pulling the wagon full of skulls and baby ghoulies? The vines on the roof really add to everything. Hey do you have any more night pictures of the whole house and set up? I would love to see. Speaking of pictures....I love the picture you took from inside looking out. I thought that was a really good photo! Sorry, I got distracted from what I was thinking which is I love the three skellys cracking jokes around a table and I love the three zombies!!!!!

Totally agree with everyone that you have an enviable porch! lol 🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks PrettyG, the wagon has skulls and mini solar light cats, skulls and pumpkins. Didn't really get many shots after dark, sorry. The 3 Zombies sang loud and proud


----------

